# help!!!!!



## oliviacarkulis (Aug 31, 2017)

My sweet vizsla broke out in pimple like bumps three days ago and they have been slowly spreading all over his back/legs/ tail and now to the top of his head. They feel like hard large nodules. We went to the vet and they did a bacteria test and said they were stumped and that there wasn't much more bacteria that should be there than typical. My pup has been on antibiotics for two days and they are still spreading. They aren't hives and don't go down with Benadryl. He is also very itchy. HELP!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two days of antibiotics isn't long enough to see any improvement. Normally its 10-14 days.


----------



## BoomersMom (Apr 26, 2017)

We switched my puppy's dog food too fast! Mega reaction! He was put on steroids and shot of Benadryl! They went away but took a while!


----------

